# تعلم اللغات - الفرنسية, الاسبانية, الالمانية, الايطالية, وغيرها



## THE GALILEAN (28 ديسمبر 2006)

تعلم اللغات - الفرنسية, الاسبانية, الالمانية, الايطالية, وغيرها

http://www.bbc.co.uk/languages/

:dance:


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*موقع البى بى سى جميل جدا واى حد عايز يحسن اللغة بتاعته يتفرج على القناة دى او يتابع الموقع .. لانه مفييييييييييييد جدا*
*اشكرك*


----------



## THE GALILEAN (28 ديسمبر 2006)

اهلا بيكي الرائحة الذكية


----------



## stan55 (8 يناير 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## K A T Y (8 يناير 2007)

ميرسي يا لايت بلو علي الافادة الجميلة ديه


----------



## asula (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تعلم اللغات - الفرنسية, الاسبانية, الالمانية, الايطالية, وغيرها*

شكرا كثير على الموقع والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## قلم حر (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تعلم اللغات - الفرنسية, الاسبانية, الالمانية, الايطالية, وغيرها*

شكرا للجليلي .
يثبت الموضوع .
و للمهتمين : هناك مواضيع أخرى مطروحه في تعلم اللغات ( موجوده في الفهرست ) .


----------



## jojo2020 (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تعلم اللغات - الفرنسية, الاسبانية, الالمانية, الايطالية, وغيرها*

ميرررررررررررسي قوي علي الموقع ده انا بجد بحتاج المواقع دي علشان أنا في ألسن وبحتاج المواقع دي قوي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعلم اللغات - الفرنسية, الاسبانية, الالمانية, الايطالية, وغيرها*

شوكرنننننننننننننننننننننننن ذي كاليلين


----------



## assyrian girl (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعلم اللغات - الفرنسية, الاسبانية, الالمانية, الايطالية, وغيرها*

thank you so much


----------



## ra.mi62 (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعلم اللغات - الفرنسية, الاسبانية, الالمانية, الايطالية, وغيرها*

شكرا الك على المساعدة


----------



## ra.mi62 (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعلم اللغات - الفرنسية, الاسبانية, الالمانية, الايطالية, وغيرها*

الله يعطيك العافية
الرب يباركك:yaka:


----------



## ايرينى جورج (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعلم اللغات - الفرنسية, الاسبانية, الالمانية, الايطالية, وغيرها*

كنت اتمنى الموقع دة من زمان اشكرك​


----------



## قلم حر (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعلم اللغات - الفرنسية, الاسبانية, الالمانية, الايطالية, وغيرها*

يفك من التثبيت .
شكرا لكاتب الموضوع .
سلام و نعمه .


----------



## antony2100 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعلم اللغات - الفرنسية, الاسبانية, الالمانية, الايطالية, وغيرها*

بسم الثالوث القدوس الهنا

سلام ربنا يسوع المسيح يكون مع جميعكم

تعرفت علي مفاجأة باحد المنتديات و قررت الا احرم اخوتي و اخواتي فى الرب منها المفاجأة هي كورس الجامعة الامريكية لتعليم اللغة الانجليزية و الشرح موجود بداخل الرابط http://dvd4arab.com/showthread.php?t=747207 ملحوظة مستويlet,s start غير موجود بهذا الرابط بل هو موجود في http://www.gigeshare.com/preview/ga87dnc58n8nnn8c21an1d8gg68d6d85/  اذكرونى فى صلواتكم


----------



## قلم حر (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعلم اللغات - الفرنسية, الاسبانية, الالمانية, الايطالية, وغيرها*

نكرر : للمهتمين بدراسة اللغات ( خصوصا الاٍنجليزيه ) :
تفضلوا للفهرست ففيه مواضيع كثيره تحوي روابط متعدده تشمل كل ما يلزمكم .
موفقون .


----------

